# Need a recommendation on meat grinders. :)



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried searching for info on meat grinders here, but all I could find was "just feed whole bone". I'm not really interested in those type of responses, since I know the reasons whole bones are better and it just doesn't apply in this situation. What I'm looking for is anyone who has used a meat grinder to grind bone and can give me some tips on finding a good one. Melon has started having problems digesting whole bones over the last year, getting diarrhea, vomiting undigested bone days later, even soft chicken bones. Our (holistic) vet is stumped, we've tried various things and some help, but don't eliminate the problem. Basically, we've decided he just has a crappy digestive system. Ground bone he digests fine, but whole bone he doesn't. Although small fish he handles all right. 

Well, I'm tired of spending extra $$ on ground meats, since they're way more expensive here. I'd like to feed him what I feed Riddle, which is mostly chicken, turkey, duck, and pork, but grind it myself to save money. Plus I want him to have the freshest meat possible, not pre-ground stuff that's been frozen in tubes for who knows how long. So I really want a super heavy duty meat grinder that will take care of the bones. I was looking at the Weston ones, but it seems like now grinding bones voids the warranty. Has anyone used one? Is it worth voiding the warranty if it will work well and not poop out on me? I'm saving money up and am prepared to spend pretty much anything under $800 for something that will last a long time. 

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We got ours from Northern Tools, and I think they had some that could grind bone. I saw one during our search and I think that was where, but we didn't get that one because it wasn't for grinding for the dogs. Portable Generators, Pressure Washers, Power Tools, Welders | Northern Tool + Equipment.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

If there are BARF feeders around they should be able to give you suggestions also. I know there is one brand alot of BARF folks buy and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Do a search on Chowder. I know she had one when she was grinding for Chelsey, seems like I remember her putting it up on here at one point. And I know she did bones.


I did the search but I don't know how to put in the post. It was started by isabellak and was named Grinding meat and bones. So if someone knows how to please put it in. Chowder has a Weston #22.


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I grind the bone meals for my dogs as well, I found this one and it works great, haven't had any issues at all. Plus you can't beat the price! The warranty is pretty good as well, and the delivery was super fast!

Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder:eer::Venison::Raw::Barf:et Food Making


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what kind of bones do want to grind? the grinder has to be heavy
enough to grind bone. you need a commercial grinder. the grinders
we use at work grinds meat. i'll find out what grinds bones and let you
know.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

If you're the one who asked on fb, I answered Weston is wht I was told.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Do a search on Chowder. I know she had one when she was grinding for Chelsey, seems like I remember her putting it up on here at one point. And I know she did bones.
> 
> 
> I did the search but I don't know how to put in the post. It was started by isabellak and was named Grinding meat and bones. So if someone knows how to please put it in. Chowder has a Weston #22.


The Weston #22 was the one I'd been looking at, it seems really nice. It is so expensive though, it would take me a while to save for it! 



Lia said:


> I grind the bone meals for my dogs as well, I found this one and it works great, haven't had any issues at all. Plus you can't beat the price! The warranty is pretty good as well, and the delivery was super fast!
> 
> Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder:eer::Venison::Raw::Barf:et Food Making


What kinds of bone do you grind? Every review on that one I read said it was great for chicken bones, but did not mention any other type of bone. Have you ground any heavy turkey bones with yours? How long have you used it? The feed tube mouth is smaller than the Weston one, which is a bit of a concern. Do you have to cut things into pretty small pieces to get them down the tube?


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> The Weston #22 was the one I'd been looking at, it seems really nice. It is so expensive though, it would take me a while to save for it!
> 
> 
> 
> What kinds of bone do you grind? Every review on that one I read said it was great for chicken bones, but did not mention any other type of bone. Have you ground any heavy turkey bones with yours? How long have you used it? The feed tube mouth is smaller than the Weston one, which is a bit of a concern. Do you have to cut things into pretty small pieces to get them down the tube?


I have ground chicken and turkey bones. To be honest, I haven't put turkey leg bones in it for 2 reasons, I don't have a good enough knife to get through them, and I don't want to push my luck. I have spoken to somebody else who has done it though, without a problem. Other than that, all the other bones have gone through it. I have been using it for 3 months now. The tube is smaller, so it does require a bit more chopping, but not as small as the instructions say. I probably cut things about the same size as the feed tube, if it fits I just shove it in there lol.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Lia said:


> I have ground chicken and turkey bones. To be honest, I haven't put turkey leg bones in it for 2 reasons, I don't have a good enough knife to get through them, and I don't want to push my luck. I have spoken to somebody else who has done it though, without a problem. Other than that, all the other bones have gone through it. I have been using it for 3 months now. The tube is smaller, so it does require a bit more chopping, but not as small as the instructions say. I probably cut things about the same size as the feed tube, if it fits I just shove it in there lol.


I'm a little sketchy on it if you haven't tried heavy turkey bones. I'm going to be grinding a LOT of meat- Melon eats almost 2lbs a day, so I'll have to grind a lot and often. If it feels like pushing your luck to do turkey legs, it may be worth it for me to spend the extra money on a Weston grinder. How much does the person you mentioned grind with theirs? Do they do turkey often?


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how much they grind, it was a vague conversation on fb. I use mine a lot, between my 2 they eat 5lbs a day, so I've done a lot of turkeys, and chickens. The man I spoke to at One Stop said it does the turkey legs no problem, I just don't want to try because if it did damage it, it would be a pain for me to send it back to be fixed (I'm in Canada). For me, I really liked the LEM grinder as my other option, I just didn`t want to spend the $500, so not doing turkey leg bones just in case, is a good trade off for me. If the Weston is in your budget, I would go for that if you`re more comfortable with its reviews and specs. Maybe one day I`ll upgrade to one of those two grinders!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I had bought 2 different ones when I was grinding for Macy, sorry I can't remember the name of them one was a commercial heavy duty and the other i bought at bed,bath and beyond. I gave up on grinding even with the heavy duty on it kept getting jammed while grinding chicken legs, it was a real pain in the butt. All the research I did the Weston was recommended too, what ever one you get make sure it has reverse, my first one did not and it was terrible when it got jammed. I think it might of been ok if I just ground chicken, duck necks, and feet instead of big bones.


----------

